# Reporte de gastos



## aaguioli (Jun 3, 2005)

Hola a todos,

Necesito diseñar un reporte de gastos para mi compañía pero me gustaría que fuera algo excepcional, no solo un formato sino algo que  funcione con macros..

Habrá alguien que ya tenga algo similar y que pueda compartir conmigo?

De anetmano muchas gracias..

aguilar_alberto@mexico.com


----------



## ease20022002 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hola,

No se si quieres usar Access para generar los reportes.  Un reporte con macros no es dificil pero me parece que quieres algo que nadie realmente hace durante un dia normal.  Yo pienso que lo depende en cual tipo de reporte quieres hacer.  Si es un reporte de gastos como dices, basicamente solo vas a tener numerous.  En Access vos puedes generar un reporte de un banco de dados y vos puedes construir macros que manejan todo.  Y si tus companeros van a ver el reporte digitalmente, es posible incluir butones para abrir otros reportes, o un buton que abra PowerPoint o uno que abra un Chart, o analisis en Excel, etc.  

Cuanto data estas usando?  miles de recordes, o solo unos cientos?  Si es mucho, Access seria perfecto para usted.  Explicame mas y puedo darte mas ideas.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 27, 2005)

Alberto, 

Lo que usted pide es bastante grande.  Casi toda la gente aquí participa voluntariamente.  No digo que no hay nadie quien estaría dispuesto a ofrecerle algo así gratis.  Pero siendo sincero, por que no pides una cotización de esta gente.  Siempre me han parecido como muy simpáticos.   

Saludos,


----------



## RalphA (Jul 6, 2005)

Si, la recomendacion de Greg es muy buena!  Y, si no me equivoco, Juan Pablo Gonzalez es uno de sus miembros, asi que tienen alguien excelente en Excel, que es excelente en Español, tambien!

(Hola, Greg)


----------



## aaguioli (Jul 18, 2005)

*Reporte de Gastos*

Gracias por sus comentarios, ya diseñe uno y hasta ahora a funcionado bien, si a alguien le sirve se lo envío con todo gusto.

Saludos cordiales,


----------

